# PKGNG setup



## markbsd (Nov 8, 2013)

Not sure what's outdated (if either): do I simply follow the pkgng install from the Handbook, or the Wiki?

The Handbook states:


```
#/usr/sbin/pkg
#pkg2ng
#echo "WITH_PKGNG=yes" > /etc/make.conf
```
Done and dusted.


The Wiki states:



			
				Wki said:
			
		

> While pkg works just fine with ports as the local package management tool, it ultimately allows to skip ports and use remote binary packages.
> 
> 
> Ensure your pkg(8) is up-to-date. 'pkg -v' should say at least 1.1.4. If it does not, first upgrade from ports.
> ...



Or, do I do both?


----------



## trh411 (Nov 8, 2013)

I've always just followed the Handbook.


----------



## kpa (Nov 8, 2013)

The handbook at the http://freebsd.org is better maintained at the moment because it can be updated (AFAIK) automatically and the wiki requires manual editing.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> The handbook at the http://freebsd.org is better maintained at the moment because it can be updated (AFAIK) automatically and the wiki requires manual editing.



Not sure what you mean--both have to be edited.


----------



## kpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes that handbook must be edited manually but I'm assuming the updated copy of the handbook can be just uploaded to http://freebsd.org, no? I bet editing of the handbook in its SGML source format with proper tools is easier maintainance wise than manual editing of the wiki.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Yes that handbook must be edited manually but I'm assuming the updated copy of the handbook can be just uploaded to http://freebsd.org, no?



The source of the Handbook is edited, and is rebuilt on the server into the HTML, PDF, and other forms several times a day.  Maybe once an hour now, not sure.  It's like a tinderbox build of the source code.



> I bet editing of the handbook in its SGML source format with proper tools is easier maintainance wise than manual editing of the wiki.



Actually, kind of the opposite.  It's XML source now, but I don't know if anybody is using XML-aware editors.  Well, beyond vim or emacs, anyway.  The wiki just uses one of the wiki markup languages that has far fewer options and is easier to learn.  Also, the wiki can be edited by anyone with an account, while only doc committers can commit changes to the Handbook or other online documents.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 9, 2013)

I took your advice and just went with the Handbook. It's somewhat confusing that there is conflicting information from actual FreeBSD sources; I suppose pkgng is relatively new so improvements are to be expected.


----------

